# UGBB Announcement



## mugzy (Jan 23, 2019)

All,

I just want to say I love this forum and the community built here at UGBB over the last 7 years. There is always somebody here to chat with in the chatbox regardless of the time of day and this is a very tight group.

Over the last several years there have been many requests for improvements to UGBB by POB and the staff  which I have not been able to get to. POB has been a great leader and administrator here at UGBB. For that reason effective this week POB will become administrator and owner of UGBB. I know he will lead this forum very well and places where I have not been capable due to my work and travel schedule.

I'm excited to see where UGBB goes from here and of course I will always be around for technical support and a good chat here and there.

admin


----------



## Seeker (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you, for all you've done with 1st SI, and then UGBB. Please do hang out with us as often as you can.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for starting all this up and being a Pillar (see what I did) on the boards for years now.

I know we are in good hands with POB


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2019)

Exciting times for all of us! Any questions, shoot me a message guys. Or ask here.


----------



## DF (Jan 23, 2019)

I see a name change coming!!! UGLY GINGER BODYBUILDING 


:32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up - glad to see POB is taking the reins and I am excited to see how things go. Sad to see you step down but understand if it helps free up more time for "real life". All the best to you and hope you continue to hang out on the board.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 23, 2019)

Best wishes and thanks for the great board and the work you've done.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for all you have done here with this place! 

Looking forward to the era of the ginger


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2019)

The one constant in life is change .. and our ability to adapt and improve is the responsibility of every man ... and SI / UGBB has been with many of us as we've evolved individually and as a community and will no doubt continue with POB in sole control.

POB what if any changes do you have planned at this time?


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for all you have done admin, seriously....thank you!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 23, 2019)

Much respect, Admin.

PoB? yea, he's ok too, I guess... 

#GingerPower


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 23, 2019)

Shit.  Nudes will now be required of all members.


----------



## mugzy (Jan 23, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Shit.  Nudes will now be required of all members.



I thought this was already a requirement!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2019)

always thought pob was already the hnic


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> The one constant in life is change .. and our ability to adapt and improve is the responsibility of every man ... and SI / UGBB has been with many of us as we've evolved individually and as a community and will no doubt continue with POB in sole control.
> 
> POB what if any changes do you have planned at this time?



No major changes right out the gate Tranny. Don't expect the atmosphere and interactions to change much. This place has been run for years the way I like. 

Maybe I might update the pickem for Ron though, who knows.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2019)

Times change and take us to different places in our lives and hope the best for you in yours, POB is the only answer to this board without you!


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hopefully now you can get a reputation beyond repute instead of getting held down by a reputation of "admin", which we all assumed meant Indian guy who is good at coding.

Best wishes and tons of gratitude for all you have done for this board.  Looking forward to still having you around as a contributor.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jan 23, 2019)

Forgot to say earlier, admin we appreciate your work on this board.  It has been a mainstay in my life for several years now, hope you stick around.


----------



## Jin (Jan 23, 2019)

Mugzy,

In a position where most others are corrupt You were truly magnanimous and benevolent. I appreciate all you’ve done and wish you the best.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 23, 2019)

Like Allstate.

We're in good hands


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 24, 2019)

Holy hell, this is an awesome announcement.

I wanna thank you for everything that you've done for us over the past couple of years that I've been a member. I found this place and never looked back.

I'm also super pumped about mandatory nudes for everyone. I thought it was just me for awhile, started to feel uneasy.

Congratulations POB!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 24, 2019)

It really is the little things that make life interesting, and for me this board has most certainly done just that. Thanks


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 24, 2019)

Good luck Admin. You created a great community.  Thank you man.

Congratulations Pills.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2019)

Welcome to the board, Mugz. post up, make friends


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 24, 2019)

it was a fun 7 years ..Good job mugzy and pob


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2019)

I refuse to dye my head red or get freckle implants....I will though still eat potatoes....


----------



## Mythos (Jan 25, 2019)

Later Admin! We'll miss ya


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> I refuse to dye my head red or get freckle implants....I will though still eat potatoes....



It wont matter what you do.  Gingervitis is coming.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats POB. If you ever need help fixing the unread vs read PM icons, I’m here to help!


----------



## pharmacist (Jan 25, 2019)

This community is just great! Simple as that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Congrats POB. If you ever need help fixing the unread vs read PM icons, I’m here to help!



Hahaha it's on the list Vid thanks man


----------



## mugzy (Jan 25, 2019)

Mythos said:


> Later Admin! We'll miss ya



I will be around Mythos. Its just time to pass the torch.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 25, 2019)

Glad things are still moving forward


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks mugzy this forum has helped me a lot and congrats pob!


----------



## Grego (Jan 26, 2019)

Great forum, have been looking through old posts and really appreciate all the solid info and humor here. POB thanks for taking the helm to carry on.  Can’t think of a better choice to run this board. Part of this post might be sucking up, I’ll leave that to everybody’s interpretation.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER!!!!

CONGRATS TO BOTH OF U!!!  Best board on the webz


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 30, 2019)

What a great start to the year for POB, forum owner and now a Buckle model.....


https://www.buckle.com/buckle-black...--big--tall/prd-36031BTBB320FP/sku-4298511300


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 30, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> What a great start to the year for POB, forum owner and now a Buckle model.....
> 
> 
> https://www.buckle.com/buckle-black...--big--tall/prd-36031BTBB320FP/sku-4298511300



Ho Lee Shit!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> What a great start to the year for POB, forum owner and now a Buckle model.....
> 
> 
> https://www.buckle.com/buckle-black...--big--tall/prd-36031BTBB320FP/sku-4298511300



Jesus...

I can't even be mad about this. 

Knocked the wind out of me. Damn


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 1, 2019)

cheers POB... and all staff. its been too long. Glad to se everyone moving forward


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2019)

AndroSport said:


> cheers POB... and all staff. its been too long. Glad to se everyone moving forward



holy sheeeeiiiiit.  Good to see you again.  Welcome to SI, post up, make friends.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> What a great start to the year for POB, forum owner and now a Buckle model.....
> 
> 
> https://www.buckle.com/buckle-black...--big--tall/prd-36031BTBB320FP/sku-4298511300



heard you were mooseknuckle model for a beltbuckle company


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2019)

AndroSport said:


> cheers POB... and all staff. its been too long. Glad to se everyone moving forward



Andro, good to see you man!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 1, 2019)

AndroSport said:


> cheers POB... and all staff. its been too long. Glad to se everyone moving forward



We want beeriah


----------



## j2048b (Feb 1, 2019)

AndroSport said:


> cheers POB... and all staff. its been too long. Glad to se everyone moving forward


Dayumm nacho libre has appeared nice to see u back for at least a post or 2, hope ur good


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Andro, good to see you man!



Thanks guys... miss you crazy bastards

I haven't intentionally been ignoring you all - just been in a living hell for going on about 3 years now 
(probably should be on here venting more often - id have fewer ulcers)


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2019)

Pob is a good man for the job. Admin make sure u come around and say what's up


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 1, 2019)

AndroSport said:


> Thanks guys... miss you crazy bastards
> 
> I haven't intentionally been ignoring you all - just been in a living hell for going on about 3 years now
> (probably should be on here venting more often - id have fewer ulcers)



Damn Andro .. it's good to see you back on here ...!


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 2, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Damn Andro .. it's good to see you back on here ...!



My man - i should have kept in better touch - how you been?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2019)

AndroSport said:


> My man - i should have kept in better touch - how you been?


how them traps doing?


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 2, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> how them traps doing?



Just getting back on track - shit's been ****ed up - I will go post an update in my old thread if I can remember how. 
This is basically a week and a half (4 or 5 workouts in) after over 2 years off so take it easy you sexy bitches


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2019)

good to see u around again..I love when 2012 guys come back


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2019)

Can we unban Pikiki now?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Can we unban Pikiki now?


It would be fun to talk shit to that illiterate fuk..I used to make fake accounts at ology just to sneak a few in on him


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> It would be fun to talk shit to that illiterate fuk..I used to make fake accounts at ology just to sneak a few in on him



I think he's just completely MIA after Pinnacle went down.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Can we unban Pikiki now?



No but wait there is more.

Thinking about censoring the word c*rdio like we do ****


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> No but wait there is more.
> 
> Thinking about censoring the word c*rdio like we do ****


cardio is healthy for the heart pillar..Censor the word fasting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2019)

I smoked a huge joint and road my new bike for 2 hours..Its fun


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I smoked a huge joint and road my new bike for 2 hours..Its fun



did you pop some wheelies


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> did you pop some wheelies


im to old for that Z..Now and then when the mood gets me ill jump off a curb


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 4, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> No but wait there is more.
> 
> Thinking about censoring the word c*rdio like we do ****


One vote to censor lean bulk and reverse dieting.


----------

